# Recommended Reading for Milk Goat Novices



## greenfamilyfarms (Oct 14, 2010)

We would like to add 1 or 2 (or 5 ) milk goats to our herd for backyard milk production. Right now we are buying our goat's milk, but it seems odd since we have goats ourselves. So, before we jump into this feet first, what are some recommendations you have for reading material on milk goats?


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 14, 2010)

Just out of curiousity....have you tried milking any of your boer does when their kids are older?  I've milked most of our Boers and the milk is wonderful.
The lactations are shorter, but if you keep milking them once the kids start to slow down then they will keep producing.

I was too dumb to read about milking goats when I started with them...
I just bought some and started doing it.


----------



## DAS (Oct 14, 2010)

Jerry Belanger's Storey's Guide to Raising Milk Goats is a good place to start.    Goat Husbandry by David Mackenzie is a classic and a pleasure to read.  A lot of people like Pat Colby's book, but I'm not one of them.  She's writing about Australian conditions and problems, and her recommendations reflect this.  My husband says I have every goat book ever written, but most of them are packed away while we remodel --these are just the first things that come to mind.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've heard the same thing about Boer milk.  If I'm not mistaken, Boers have the highest butterfat content of any goat.

That's why I'm really liking the idea of Boer/Nubi crosses for commercial goats..  Increase the udder structure, butterfat, and daily production of a boer to really put some heft on a kid, but without the curve of a true dairy breed.  

I figure I won't care much about the length of their lactation curve once the kids get past about 60lbs...  In fact, I figure if they're too milky after the kids are weaned off, it would probably only lead to more cases of mastitis..  

That's my thinking, anyway..


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Oct 14, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I've heard the same thing about Boer milk.  If I'm not mistaken, Boers have the highest butterfat content of any goat.
> 
> That's why I'm really liking the idea of Boer/Nubi crosses for commercial goats..  Increase the udder structure, butterfat, and daily production of a boer to really put some heft on a kid, but without the curve of a true dairy breed.
> 
> ...


That's why we are thinking Nubians.  They are selling pretty well here, so I won't have too much problems finding homes for the mixed breed kids. 

My Boers don't seem to give much milk to be able to milk. I guess it is worth a shot. But, I hate to admit it, but I don't exactly know how to milk a goat.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 14, 2010)

There is a nice tutorial on www.fiascofarm.com on milking, even telling you how to practice on a rubber glove!  I love this site.

Yes, I know, before anyone jumps all over me for daring to post that link....not every single word or phrase is up to date.  But I've yet to find a goat site or forum that is 100% correct in every way, shape, and form, so in advance, I will say:   So what?  It is a great site written by a wonderful person.  Happy reading!


----------



## glenolam (Oct 15, 2010)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> But, I hate to admit it, but I don't exactly know how to milk a goat.


I don't think many of us do - it's just something that is done! Eventually you find something that works for you and your goats and life goes on!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Oct 16, 2010)

When the Boers kid in the Spring, I think I will try my hand at milking them to see if I can even get the hang of it. If I wanted to reserve some Colostrum this year from a doe, would it be ok to milk out about a quart or so to freeze in the case of an emergency, or would it be safer to do less?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 16, 2010)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> When the Boers kid in the Spring, I think I will try my hand at milking them to see if I can even get the hang of it. If I wanted to reserve some Colostrum this year from a doe, would it be ok to milk out about a quart or so to freeze in the case of an emergency, or would it be safer to do less?


Oh gosh, don't base your ability to milk by using a boer!     Dairy goats (most of them) are much easier to milk because they generally have much larger teats.  Some Boers have teeny teats.  

About the colostrum, when your doe kids, let her kid(s) get their fill and then milk her out.  They'll get enough from that first nursing and after you milk her and should be fine.


----------

